# Moving to Athens



## Carroll141 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have an offer from a company in Athens and they want me to relocate within the next three weeks. The salary is €1045 paid monthly, I know rent is relatively cheap but what can I expect to live like on a wage like that? Thanks


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's possible, but you will have a very poor quality of life. Rents have recently risen as the country's credit rating moves upwards and many Chinese investors buy in Athens due to the visa on offer for those who spend more than 250k.

Realistically, if you want to live in a reasonable apartment in the centre (nothing nice, certainly not UK standards, but liveable) you will be looking at about 400 for a one bedroom. Bills on top of that will average about 150 (taking in to account it is extremely expensive to heat houses in the winter)

After that you have transport costs unless you find somewhere to live within walking distance of your company (although this may not be possible on that wage depending on where the company is). Let's say an absolute minimum of 60 Euros a month for transport and that's not using any taxis anywhere in the evenings. 

Now we have food. Possible on an absolute budget you could do 200 Euros a month if you were really, really careful and never ate out (and certainly didn't go for any drinks). Remember, Greek supermarkets are expensive! 

This leaves you just over 200 Euros a month left. 

I've lived here for 5 years. I have a family but if I was single I wouldn't be accepting anything less than 1800 a month net. On 1045 you're going to be just existing...barely!

Don't do it!


----------



## sadia.anwar.zohaib (May 7, 2018)

You are making a great move. look for the latest real estate updates at the portallike aarz.pk.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

sadia.anwar.zohaib said:


> You are making a great move. look for the latest real estate updates at the portallike aarz.pk.


Ignore this, it's just spam promoting their website


----------

